# Money transfer from Dubai to Australia



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

What is the best mode to transfer money from dubai to Australia bank account. I have a property here in dubai and will be transferring money regularly.

thanks you.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Either use a money exchange or do a bank transfer - which ever gets you the best rate combined with how much time would want to spend taking cash out to put it back in.

Try searching the forum as the question has asked very many times, and there is no simple, absolute number.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Just in case you decide to go the money exchange route, try out Al Ansari's eexchange online platform. Quite happy, and very good rates (at least for India).


----------

